# How to Take Cytomel?



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I am wondering, what is the best way to take Cytomel?

Do I need to follow all of the recommendations that I know for Synthroid: take on an empty stomach, no vitamins or supplements within 4 hours, don't take with dairy, etc...?

Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

HeidiBR said:


> I am wondering, what is the best way to take Cytomel?
> 
> Do I need to follow all of the recommendations that I know for Synthroid: take on an empty stomach, no vitamins or supplements within 4 hours, don't take with dairy, etc...?
> 
> Thanks!


I never went to that extent. Just remained cognizant of the fact that calcium and iron supplements needed to be taken 4 to 5 hours away.

Because, whatever you do consistently is what your thyroid replacement will be titrated to.

Also, Cytomel does pack a punch so when I took it, I did not care to take it on an empty. I always have a big mug of coffee w/heavy real cream in the morning @ 5 AM and then take my thyroid med @ 5:20 AM and I never had a problem.

However, we must keep in mind that we are all different in our needs and the way the body reacts.

Huggles dear friend, many huggles!


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks, and hugs to you, too!


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Curious to hear how the Cytomel works for you... please let us know! (Thinking about this down the road if straight T4 isn't doing it for me.)

:anim_32:


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

Heidi, hope it works for you! Andros, what do you mean by it packs a punch?


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

What is Cytomel?

Also, does Amour have a terrible taste? I can't remember where I noticed someone saying it had a horrible smell and taste.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BuffyFan said:


> Heidi, hope it works for you! Andros, what do you mean by it packs a punch?


T3 (Trriiodothyronine) is the "active" hormone. It is often misused for speed (methamphetamine.) It does pack a punch.

This is the main reason for having the FREE T3 lab test when one is taking any form of T3.

And when Rx'd and used appropriately, there is no danger. Many many people now have quality of life because they are able to supplement w/T3 because they don't convert T4 to T3 very well.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I love Cytomel. They'll have to pry it out of my formerly-cold, dead hands.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> What is Cytomel?
> 
> Also, does Amour have a terrible taste? I can't remember where I noticed someone saying it had a horrible smell and taste.


Here you go!

http://www.pfizer.com/files/products/uspi_cytomel.pdf


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

I think Armour stinks really bad, I can't imagine chewing it up!

Andros, thanks for clearing that up!


----------

